# Easy last minute appetizer!



## marmalady (Dec 11, 2005)

So I totally forgot there's a Christmas block party today, and I'm supposed to bring aps - dug through the fridge, and here's what I did - 

4 oz each cream cheese and firm goat cheese, and softened brie w/rind removed
3 tablespoons grated parm
1/2 stick butter
About 6 cloves of roasted garlic (thank you, Whole Foods!)
About 2 tablespoons half and half
salt, pepper
about a teaspoon each, onion powder, dried oregano and basil
About 2 tablespoons dried parsley

Whizzed it all in the processor, then filled the Athens phyllo cups with the mixture, and put a little roast red pepper strip on top.

Hubbie likes it - he licked the spatula before I was done with it!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 11, 2005)

wow, sounds great!  aren't you the creative one, marm?!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks, lol - sure didn't feel creative - just felt panicked - can't believe I forgot the party - thought it was next weekend, til I saw everyone putting tables out in the driveways!


----------



## Constance (Dec 12, 2005)

Ah, life in Southern California! If we put tables out in the drive here, the appys would freeze! Brrrrrrr!
Very creative recipe, marm...


----------



## marmalady (Dec 12, 2005)

Lol, Constance - Well, you could have done 'walk arounds' with crockpots full of chili and hot drinks!  

BTW, it's South Carolina, not Southern Cali  !


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 12, 2005)

or serve cold apps...frozen shooters, jello cubes, sushi, all do well in coooooooooooooler climes, eh?


----------



## letscook (Dec 12, 2005)

*Here is real quick  one*

Take a 8 oz brick of cream cheese
place it on a serving tray
Take one bottle of cocktail sauce and one can of baby shrimp(drained if in a liquid) mix them together
pour over the cream cheese Optional a sprig of parsley for decor
and place Triscuit crackers all around it.
I have mixed up the sauce and the shrimp - put in into a container and then when i got to where i was going i place it on the plate. If you want to have it all made on the serving tray before you get there- don't put the crackers on till you get there, they might get soggy.
I have never had any left.
Happy Holidays to all


----------



## licia (Dec 12, 2005)

I've never used canned shrimp. Are they tasty? I usually get mine boiled at the supermarket.  They are great!


----------



## letscook (Dec 12, 2005)

yes, they are alright.  I always taste one to see if they need to rinse off. some brands are salty.  I usr them alot.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> So I totally forgot there's a Christmas block party today, and I'm supposed to bring aps - dug through the fridge, and here's what I did -
> 
> 4 oz each cream cheese and firm goat cheese, and softened brie w/rind removed
> 3 tablespoons grated parm
> ...


 

Marm:

Pardon my ignorance.  Did you pre-bake the phyllo cups of bake them filled?  Time and temp?


----------



## marmalady (Dec 12, 2005)

I just prebaked them, and then filled the cups; didn't bake the cheese mixture at all, since I figured it wouldn't stay warm outside very long anyway!

The block party, by the way, was great!  About 14 of the neighbors came, and it was wonderful to meet folks we'd just waved to in passing; gave a chance to meet new friends, and exchange ideas.

We're going to do one in the summer - a grill off for all the guys!  There's a little cul-de-sac with only 3 houses on it, and one of the folks there has a brother who's a policeman, so we can block off the cul-de-sac, line up the grills and have at it!  Should be fun!


----------

